# Weird Growth



## linearsplit (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,
I have a 10 gallon freshwater aquarium filled with 8 adult mollies and 1 chinese algae eater. I clean the tank once a week with a syphon and do about a 15% water change. Recently this fuzz has been growing all over my tank and I cannot get it to stop. What is it and how can i get rid of it the fastest?
Here is a photo of it.


Thanks.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Am i seeing good? You have clams in a freashwater tank?

I think is Black-Beard Algae (BBA) ... give as more details about water parameters.


----------



## linearsplit (Aug 30, 2010)

I only have 2 testers my pH level is 7.0 and my ammonia is very low. what else would you need to know?


----------



## linearsplit (Aug 30, 2010)

?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

increase co2 level to 30ppm or dose some excel


----------

